# Hi! I'm Maggie :]



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks! :]]

Ah, I just read your status(?). 
You were fallen on? D:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

welcome to the forum :]


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

welcome to HF! you sound like fun!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, he slipped pretty bad in a slippery part under the grass i didnt see and fell down on me. Wasnt hurt bad though lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hello and welcome.
Don't worry I startd late as well around when I was 12, and now I'm 17 and love the sport


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Speedy Da Fish : Haha, thanks! 

ThatNinjaHorse : Aw, well feel better. :]

RedTree : Thanks  Oh, cool. Awesome ^-^


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

Добро пожаловать!


----------



## Maple Leaf (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Maggie,

welcome to the Forum. Sounds you're an avid rider. 
Congratulations on learning new languages, I also find other languages very interesting.
I am German, so I could teach you a few words, haha.
Viel Erfolg beim Deutschlernen! (Good luck with learning German)


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

ALottaTrot : Большая спасибо, хаха :]


Maple Leaf : 
(I'll try and reply in German xD)
Danke  
Ja, ich liebe es. <3
Das wird erstaunlich sein!
Danke


----------

